# [Heisec] 29C3: Vorverkauf für Hackerkonferenz hat begonnen



## Newsfeed (3 November 2012)

Der Chaos Computer Club (CCC) will mit dem Übersiedeln seines Jahrestreffens an die Alster eine "freiwillige Preisstaffelung" einführen, um die mit dem größeren Gebäude verknüpften "deutlich gestiegenen Kosten" abzufedern.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

